# Rusky's Journal "From pie-lard to Die Hard" with ZERO gym membership!!



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I thought since I've become increasingly active on this site over the last week or so that I'd start my own little journal. Nothing fancy, but since a lot of people around here have them I'm going to have one too!

I've been using I.F for the past 10 days in the hope of losing some weight around my chest and stomach area. I started at 87Kgs (13.7 stone) and I'm currently 84Kgs (13.2 stone).

I do some really light training in the evening. I jog every other night and the evenings I don't jog, I do simple home workouts. No gym membership here, fellas. I'm currently saving up all my dosh for a baby that's due in December.

Although I do have access to a small gym in work (a bench and the odd free weights) I seldom have chance to use it. I'm actually selling it if anyone is interested, pics can be provided.

Anyway... I've cleaned up my diet pretty well in the last week or so. No more chocolate or crisp etc... I'm consuming lots of water and trying to keep my diet clean. Chicken, rice, veg, fruit... you get the idea.

So that's basically it. I'm unhappy about the way I look therefore trying my best to change it. I may succeed, I may fail. One thing that's for certain is I'm going to give it a good go.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhh man!!

Tryin to make you some gains

Subbed Rusky....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a diet sorted out mate and the lads can pick that sh!t apart - what are your main goals!?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In! I'm in the same boat mate, baby due early Jan, no gym membership, no money, fat(pregnant) missus  ; diet not great blah blah.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Main goal is to lose these man-t1ts that I could hide a fcukin pound coin under!! Also just to look and feel a little more 'in-shape' or athletic instead of being a potato who can count the rolls of back-fat I have.
> 
> I'd be happy to make gains in the process but that isn't a major priority just yet.
> 
> ...


Marcos are Fat/Protien/Carbs

You need to just smash cardio in mate if muscle is not really what your aim is....you need to get a good diet sorted out to loose and be in a cal defect.....get up ur states, weight etc


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> In! I'm in the same boat mate, baby due early Jan, no gym membership, no money, fat(pregnant) missus  ; diet not great blah blah.


Congratulations, buddy! Hope all is going well for your missus!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Congratulations, buddy! Hope all is going well for your missus!


Thanks mate, you too! Is ot your first? My mrs is ok but she has M.E which has resurfaced so she has to take it easy with work, social commitments scaled back etc as shes constantly knackered. Other than that shes all good!

Hows your missus doing?

I'd look into a calorirle counter mate, you can get them for smartphones. I use myfitnesspal. Add in your own values though as some are pap.

Set yourself a target i.e 2200cals and if you aren't losing weight after a couple of weeks drop another 250cals off and see how you go.

I'd be doing a mix of cv work if I wanted to drop bf.

Invest in a leather skipping rope, 10mins skipping followed by some circuit work and finished off with 1min speed skips will do the job coupled with 2 x 5k runs a week.

I'm quite enjoying being a lazy cnut at the minute


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate, you too! Is it your first? My mrs is ok but she has M.E which has resurfaced so she has to take it easy with work, social commitments scaled back etc as shes constantly knackered. Other than that shes all good!
> 
> Hows your missus doing?


She's doing really well. The usual complaints about having a sore back and feeling a little tired but nothing a back-rub and rest can't fix. She's pretty chirpy as she finishes work this week too! 9 months off, lucky cow! And yes, it's our first. Wasn't planned but we're really happy about it. Just playing the waiting game now. Dec 14th is our due date. What about you, pal? First child or...?



GreedyBen said:


> I'd look into a calorirle counter mate, you can get them for smartphones. I use myfitnesspal. Add in your own values though as some are pap.
> 
> Set yourself a target i.e 2200cals and if you aren't losing weight after a couple of weeks drop another 250cals off and see how you go.


I used myfitness pal for a few days at the beginning of the year during one of my many failed attempts at shifting some chub. It worked well but the monotony of keeping it up-to-date really bogged me down! I'll have another swing at it though, definatley! Thank again!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lunch in work I've just prepared.

grilled Chicken, Coli, Broccoli with Rice. Balsamic Vinegar and pepper.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> She's doing really well. The usual complaints about having a sore back and feeling a little tired but nothing a back-rub and rest can't fix. She's pretty chirpy as she finishes work this week too! 9 months off, lucky cow! And yes, it's our first. Wasn't planned but we're really happy about it. Just playing the waiting game now. Dec 14th is our due date. What about you, pal? First child or...?


Ours wasn't planned either, just moved into a new house in May as well! Yep our first too, we're having a girl so operation menancing father will be back on track once we sort out our finances and get settled etc!

It is boring and monotonous and some times incredibly anal but if it was easy everyone would do it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> Lunch in work I've just prepared.
> 
> grilled Chicken, Coli, Broccoli with Rice. Balsamic Vinegar and pepper.


Switch up that white rice for some brown Rusk....All in all i would woof that down pronto....

U good!?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Switch up that white rice for some brown Rusk


Yeaaaaaah!! I've got brown rice on my shopping list for my next visit to the supermarket! 

Same with pasta, buddy. I'm picking up the healthier wholemeal pasta as well.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

3rd update in my "pies & lard to Die Hard" journal.

Contrary to the norm, it wasn't raining last night when I finished work. I know, i know.... it came as much of a shock to me as anyone. So, feeling all motivated and sh1t, I decided to walk home. It took me 1hour and 15mins at a steady pace. I carried my work-bag which feels like I'm carrying a corpse. I'm hoping that heavy [email protected] helped to send some chub running for the hills. It didn't help, however, that I had to wear my work shoes to undertake the whole task as I'd forgotten to pack some pumps or a comfy pair of trainers. I've packed them today though. The bag gets heavier.

I Woke up early this morning and after my morning-wood went limp I did another 15mins light cardio. Going to really push it tomorrow and give my Davina McCall workout DVD a spin. the morning wood may remain elevated during that workout. Only time will tell.

TODAY -

It's lunch time and my eating window has just opened. I Haven't done a 'big shop' in a while so as you can imagine cupboards were bare this morning when it came to preparing my food to take to work.

That being said, I decided to keep it simple and go with oats. 1/2 milk & 1/2 water. Also decided to crush up and mix in a few breakfast biscuits.... not a good idea. Them b1tches just went soggy as hell.

Tonight I'll probably do some press-ups until I face-plant the floor. Will also do a little skipping too.

Weight is currently 83Kgs without opening my bowels so hopefully I'm actually the higher end of 82Kgs. Fingers crossed anyway.

until next time.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

4th Update in the "Pie & Lard to Die Hard" journal.

I walked home from work again last night. It took me another hour along the freezing cold river front. By the time I reached my front door my face was blue. Not to mention I have two huge blisters on both ankles. I decided to cowboy-up and go through with it anyway. John Wayne style, b1tches. According to my "Run-keeper" app on my phone, I burned 200 calories. fcuk that... I burned far more carrying that big a$$ work of mine.

HAd grilled chicken for tea and a whey-shake afterwards. Wasn't majorly hungry in all honesty.

THIS MORNING:

I got up and weighed myself, and to my surprise I hit 82kgs on the scale. I wasnt expecting that for another 2-3 days. Suppose I'm happy about that. I was 82.8Kgs (so the higher end of 82KGs, but I'm not letting that get me down)

Weight has been falling off pretty steadily over the past week. See pics attached!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey all. I Haven't updated the "Pie & Lard" to Die Hard journal in a number of weeks due to being busy in work and not having enough time to skive and get on UKM. Not that it really matters, hardly any of you guys read this shizzle anyway.

Well, I'm back with some pics!!

For those just checking in - I've been using Intermittent Fasting now for 5 weeks. See below images. First pics were taken 5 weeks ago, the second pics taken at the weekend.

My weight loss has slowed down over the past week or so. It's my own fault as I haven't been doing as much cardio as I would like nor been as strict with my eating window hours.

I joined a Gym last week which is on my way home from work so I've no excuse for not popping in at least 3 times a week and getting a few sessions in.

I'm hovering between 79/80kgs now. Hopefully be seeing 78Kgs on the scale soon.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sup, guys? Just another update in my pie-lard to Die Hard journal!! From poop dinners to bruce willis. From scone and cake to john mcclane!! (hardly Rhymes but who cares?)

I reached 166lbs one day last week but haven't really stuck to my I.F eating plan and been stuffing myself with sweets and other bad sh1t which has shown on the scales over the last 3 days. I have, however, been eating moderately well so I just thought I'd pop in and drop some meals I've been preparing recently. Both good and BAD, but hey life's a journey.. See below...

Anyway,

I got some steak and sweet potato with vegetables!! 10/10 meal!!! tasty as phuck!!!

I got some Pork stir fry with veg and chilli sauce and rice!! 8/10 meal as I'm not too fussed on pork, would have preferred chicken but had none.

got me some chargrilled chicken thighs!! No idea how these tasted, I made them the night before to take to work and forgot about them. BINNED!!!

Got me some cheat foods too!! (something I've been having too much of lately)

Them home made buttermilk biscuits - the look mightly fine but tasted a little strange to me... had to layer them in syrup!!!

got me some homemade pancankes with maple syrup!! Hmmm, Hmmmmmm!!!! Pancakes are specialty.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Rusky - Great journal and some pretty impressive results :thumbup1: . Will be watching with interest. Good luck x


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

How you finding energy levels on IF? Something I'm keen to try at some point. Your definitely changing your composition, great effort especially with a new baby in the house.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good progress with the IF mate, I'm just starting it myself, are you going to the gym you joined?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good progress with the IF mate, I'm just starting it myself, are you going to the gym you joined?


Unfortunately not!! I cancelled the gym membership after 2 weeks and have even been slacking with my home workouts! I recommend IF though man! Give it a good go! You made a journal? Would like to see your progress!



woot! said:


> How you finding energy levels on IF? Something I'm keen to try at some point. Your definitely changing your composition, great effort especially with a new baby in the house.


Energy is up and and down really dependant on how much sleep the baby allows me to have! During workouts, though, absolutely zero loss in strength!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice to see some 'real person' results ....I mainly want to trim off my belly fat...have been experimenting with skiping breakfast but was thinking about having a shorter eating window just need assurances the morni g hunger goes!

And only about 3 people read my journal pmsl!!!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Nice to see some 'real person' results ....I mainly want to trim off my belly fat...have been experimenting with skiping breakfast but was thinking about having a shorter eating window just need assurances the morni g hunger goes!
> 
> And only about 3 people read my journal pmsl!!!


Haha! I will make it a priority to read your journal!! You now have 4 readers!!

Not only does the morning hunger go, but hunger in general goes! Like anything, your body becomes used to it and adapts! It's great! You lose the unhealthy relationship with food by having to eat all the time!

Like someone posted earlier in my other fasting results thread, it can be dangerous so you need to know where to draw the line!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Shame about the cancellation of the gym, but with a new kid you have your priorities right. Loving the food porn (oh yes and your progress pics - looking great) x


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Keep it up bud, thanks to you im 2 weeks in and dropped 6 pounds it getting easier now first few days was hard.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Marc2013 said:


> Keep it up bud, thanks to you im 2 weeks in and dropped 6 pounds it getting easier now first few days was hard.


First few days are tough! But if it was easy everybody would be lean as hell! That's great news man!! keep going, the benefits are unbelievable! are you keeping photo-progress logs?


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Rather than a weekly photo was gona do every 2/3 weeks that way i should be able to see bigger improvements ive struggled with cardio and weightlifting not at my best by far but im still trying it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

in because you have an awesome journal name


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rusky87 said:


> This pic is already posted in my IF Results thread but also needs to go here in my journal.
> 
> View attachment 109596


Great results.. how you doing now?


----------



## Shady Pioneer (Feb 28, 2013)

Inspirational mate. I'm probably a bit fatter than you were now, and I've just start IF. Doing the 16/8 hour window as it fits my day to day schedule better.

Love the results you've got so far, I hope the same can happen for me.

Maybe I should start a journal?


----------

